# Moore Vents in attic



## calaban (May 13, 2009)

I am increasing my attic insulation adding r30 to the r20 that is there. There are no Moore vents so I bought some .

Now do the vents staple to the top part of the rafter down to the top of the insulation? If so ?
should I check each joist and see the insulation is not blocking any air? Must I place one on each rafter?

Or am I doing this like I have never seen a moore vent which is true.

Thank Cal


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The baffles go in every rafter bay. They are stapled to the sheathing and overlap the baffle below it.
Ron


----------



## creighton st (Mar 14, 2011)

I am putting moore vents in my attic. The house is old and the roof trusses are on 24 inch centers. I alredy bought vents. should I cut them in half or should I use full pieces.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to say, you bought the least efficient ones (18.7NFVA) if pink foam; http://www.adoproducts.com/duro.html
I hope you also bought the Windblockers required so your insulation doesn't get wind-washed, reducing its effectiveness.
Or for the same price as both those get this from the other box store with 25.3NFVA for more airflow, includes the built-in blocker; http://www.bergerbuildingproducts.com/productsAccuvent.html
They both require a 1" air space between ends on cathedral ceilings. NO, do not separate them, that is for 16"o.c. rafter spacing.

If Moore brand, they are sized for different widths, and interlock for cathedrals; http://bpennovations.com/aerix-roof-ventilation-system.html

Gary


----------

